# page



## brianb2247 (Mar 30, 2017)

i created a small page on facebook called FRANKEN JET JONS if anyones interested in posting their pics of fish on thier homemade jet jon ,or pics of their adventure, or just be in a group of guys with jet jon interests look up the page ,thanks


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2017)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2017)

You might want to make it public so people can see it and share it and all that stuff!

Jim


----------

